# Mugs not sublimating properly



## shropshirecustom (Sep 29, 2019)

I have been trying to sublimate mugs recently, and there always seems to be some fading at the bottom edge of the mug

I am just trying to work out if i am doing something wrong, or if the mug press i have is just not good enough 

The press is one that came as part of a package with the heat press, mug press, cap press etc and was only a cheap one to get me started so it could very well be that, but i want to make sure before i go buying something else 

i did wonder if it was just not heating in that area and tried the mug the other way round, but its still the bottom that is faded, meaning its not really any specific side of the press not heating 

I also recently saw someone pre-heating the mug because the bottom can cool down with it being thicker, which i tried but again, no luck as it still looks the same 

even the length of time i press for seems to make no difference, i have tried everything between 3-5 minutes and at a temp of 180 degrees C 

What would you do? new press? different temp or time? something else?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

It seems like a heat issue at that end. Is the the same no matter which way you turn the mug?


----------



## shropshirecustom (Sep 29, 2019)

binki said:


> It seems like a heat issue at that end. Is the the same no matter which way you turn the mug?


Yes, i have tried with the bottom of the mug to the left and right and it seems to be the same

Do you think maybe a longer pre-heat? my only worry with that is applying the print out to something hot and it starting to sublimate before its in place


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

shropshirecustom said:


> I have been trying to sublimate mugs recently, and there always seems to be some fading at the bottom edge of the mug
> 
> I am just trying to work out if i am doing something wrong, or if the mug press i have is just not good enough
> 
> ...


We use geo knight dk3's and convection ovens with wraps for our mugs. No issues getting full top to bottom prints. 

Maybe lay the mug on its side on a table and see if there is a taper towards the bottom of the mug. Or use calipers or another measuring device. 
They also may not be coated well, we had a issue years ago with some that were not fully coated and they of course were not sublimating correctly/evenly.


----------



## shropshirecustom (Sep 29, 2019)

Yes very true, i have only tried these mugs so it could very well be the mugs themselves


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Good advice from Amw. 

Also, it doesn't matter which way you place a mug in a horizontal mug press. The suggestions for inverting the mug apply to vertical mug presses, because heat rises, yes?

You can virtually eliminate this heat-sinking problem around the base and near the handle by using an oven and silicone mug wraps rather than a mug press, (my own preferred method). 

If you must use a press, make sure your designs are well clear of the bottom, top, and handle area of the mug.


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

last person to have sublimation problems was printing on the wrong side of the paper.


Use heat tape to secure the print to your mug. Press one way then flip the mug and press another way. this way if you have uneven heat you can get the even heat part on both sides.


those china mug presses DO NOT provide even heat coverage.


My cheap _ Digital combo _ heat press, I set the temp to 400°f and for 3 minutes, I cannot do a full bleed and I must have a white border. My geo knight mug press however, does not have this problem and I can usually bake the mug for 3 minutes at 380 and have great results and all mugs are dishwasher safe.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

MadeDesigns said:


> last person to have sublimation problems was printing on the wrong side of the paper.
> 
> 
> Use heat tape to secure the print to your mug. Press one way then flip the mug and press another way. this way if you have uneven heat you can get the even heat part on both sides.
> ...


What makes your mugs dishwasher safe? Never made a mug the will survive on a shelf in the dishwasher next to the drying element.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

skdave said:


> MadeDesigns said:
> 
> 
> > last person to have sublimation problems was printing on the wrong side of the paper.
> ...


It is the quality of the coating that makes a mug dishwasher safe,not the inks or the press. 

Here in the UK I use mugs from a UK supplier that has done extensive extensive testing and GUARANTEES their mugs to be dishwasher safe.

I have printed their mugs for many customers and never had a complaint. I also have printed some for my own use that have been dishwashed on the top shelf almost daily for well over 3 years now and look as good as the day they were first printed and pressed.

Buy cheap mugs from ebay and you get what you pay for.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

webtrekker said:


> It is the quality of the coating that makes a mug dishwasher safe,not the inks or the press.
> 
> Here in the UK I use mugs from a UK supplier that has done extensive extensive testing and GUARANTEES their mugs to be dishwasher safe.
> 
> ...


LIKE I said, put your dishwasher safe mug on the bottom shelf next to the heating element and you will find your mugs are NOT dishwasher safe. Do it and you will find out you didn't get what you paid for. Your assumption that I buy cheap mugs from ebay is stupid on your part.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Ok, calm your passions mate.

Firstly, I did NOT say that YOU personally bought cheap ebay mugs. I simply implied that ANYONE buying such mugs would get what they paid for. 

As for dishwasher top shelf versus bottom shelf, my mugs have been placed all over the dishwasher and have never faded so you're plainly wrong there.


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

I think your problem is your heat press.
You have tried every conceivable thing and it still doesn,t press in that location.
Can you apply more pressure? otherwise buy a good press.
AL


----------



## Susan457 (Sep 2, 2020)

I guess, it would be easier for you to use a mug press, budy

check it out

cheers


----------

